

Data Shows 2007 Worldwide Global Cooling - single fastest temperature change ever recorded - gibsonf1
http://www.dailytech.com/Temperature+Monitors+Report+Worldwide+Global+Cooling/article10866.htm

======
yzeli
As Benjamin Disraeli's quote goes, "There are three kinds of lies: lies,
damned lies, and statistics." Maybe, if we are in fact able to affect the
climate to the extent that some argue we do, we should concentrate on
developing the necessary pollution requirements to turn Greenland into
Virginia.

